# العلاقات الزوجية ...والأفلام الاباحية د.فيولا موريس



## ق عادل (27 يناير 2010)

العلاقات الزوجية ...والأفلام الاباحية د.فيولا موريس

تطالعنا الإحصائيات الحديثة بالكم الهائل لمواقع الإنترنت للأفلام الإباحية أو بالأصح لأفلام الجنس، وتسمى أفلام (البورنو).
وتشير هذه الإحصائيات إلي أن هذه المواقع تقارب الـ 15 مليون موقع، وأن حوالي 2 مليون مصري فقط يدخلون علي هذه المواقع وذلك من مختلف الأعمار والتي تبدأ من 9 سنوات وحتى 70 عاماً من الجنسين. هذا بخلاف أفلام الفيديو والـ سي دي.
وتؤدي كثرة الفرجة علي هذه الأفلام إلي الإدمان عليها وهو ما يعرف بـ (البورنوجرافي) وأن حوالي 2 مليون شخص مصري يتم علاجهم من هذا الإدمان إلا أن نسبة التعافي منه لا تتعدى 3%.
وقد قامت الحكومة الأمريكية بإنشاء جمعية وطنية لمكافحة هذا النوع من الإدمان كما منعت هؤلاء المدمنين من الدخول في الجيش الأمريكي وهي إجراءات تعتبر إلي حد كبير فعالة. 

• كيف يحدث هذا النوع من الإدمان؟ 


يحدث هذا الإدمان تدريجياً فهو يبدأ بنوع من حب الاستطلاع وذلك للتعرف علي عالم الجنس وما يقدمه من صور ومناظر مليئة بالإثارة. ومع الوقت لا يستطيع الشخص مقاومته فيفقد القدرة علي السيطرة علي منع نفسه من مشاهدة هذه المواقع، إذ يدخل الشخص في مجال مختلف يشعر وكأن هناك سيطرة حدثت له أمام النت، وقد وصف بعض الأشخاص أنفسهم بأنه حدث له نوع من الاندماج أو التوحد مع أفلام البورنو، وكـأن الجسد انفصل عن العقل وأن شيئاً ما حدث لجسده عند مشاهدته لهذه الصور والمناظر، وأحياناً يشعر بنار قوية تشتعل في جسده إذ تتلاحق في ذهنه كل الخيالات التي يشاهدها فيحدث له نوع من الوسواس الذهني المتلاحق فلا يدور في ذهنه إلا الجنس وهكذا يظل يدور في محور الجنس. 

وفي الواقع فإن الحواس والتي هي مداخل ندرك بها العالم الخارجي ترسل رسالة للمخ تحولها إلي شفرة كيميائية، هذه الشفرة تحدث انطباعاً علي خلايا الذاكرة، وإن هذه البصمة المتكررة تجعل المخ يرسل للأعضاء الجنسية الصور المرئية، ومن هنا تبدأ محورية الجنس. 

كما أن تكرار مشاهدة مثل هذه الأفلام تحدث نوعاً من المردود المتناقض، بمعنى أن يظل الشخص في حاجة إلي مزيد من رؤية أكثر لهذه المناظر، ويظل في حالة عدم إشباع مستمر، وهكذا يظل في دائرة مفرغة من رؤية المناظر وعدم الإشباع ومزيد من الرؤية، وهكذا. 

الآثار النفسية لهذا الإدمان:


هناك عدة تأثيرات نفسية مدمرة نتيجة مشاهدة هذه الأفلام ومن أهمها هو عدم احترام الشخص لذاته، فهو يشعر بتأنيب الضمير المستمر، وقد يؤدي ذلك إلي احتقار الشخص لنفسه، وهو ما يصيبه بالشعور بالذنب وهو من المشاعر السلبية المدمرة. 

كما أن عدم قدرة الشخص علي ضبط النفس يؤدي به إلي الشعور بالضعف وعدم الثقة وعدم القدرة علي السيطرة علي حياته بالكامل، سواء من حيث دقته أو أفكاره التي تلوثت بمثل هذه الصور التي طبعت علي ذاكرته.
وقد قال أحد الشباب أنه بسبب إدمانه للبورنو أصبح يرى كل الفتيات وكأنهن عراة تماماً أو كأنه يشاهدهن وهم تحت الأشعة (X Ray) بما فيهم أمه وإخوته، وهذا الأمر يسبب له ألماً نفسياً بالغاً. 

أيضاً من الإثارة المدمرة لمثل هذا النوع من الإدمان عزلة الشخص الاجتماعية وفقدانه القدرة علي التواصل مع الآخرين حيث يستغرق النت أغلب وقته. وقد لا يكتفي الشخص بالمشاهدة لكنه يندفع نحو ممارسات فعلية مما يوقعه في براثن الإدمان الجنسي وبذلك يعطي مكاناً لعدو الخير، وقد يصبح قيداً علي حياته بالإضافة لأنه طريق لدمار الجسد، كما اكتشف أن أغلب مشاهدي البورنو لديهم عنف شديد تجاة المرأة وتجاه الأطفال أيضاً. 

• كيف يؤثر إدمان المشاهدة علي العلاقة الزوجية؟

تجدر الإشارة بأن الجهاز الجنسي يشبه (الياي) عند الإثارة. فعند تعريض هذا الجهاز للإثارة المستمرة فإنه يشد مما يؤدي إلي حدوث تشوه للجهاز الجنسي بسبب تعرضه لحجم من الإثارة أكثر من اللازم، وهذا له آثار ضارة من أهمها الإصابة بفتور جنسي عند الزواج. 

كما أن بعض الزوجات اعترفن بأن أزواجهن لا يمارسون العلاقة الزوجية الحميمية إلا بعد مشاهدتهم لمثل هذه الأفلام، مما يشعر الزوجات بأن هناك شخصاً ثالثاً قائماً معهم في هذه العلاقة مما يفقدها قدسيتها واحترامها.
كما أن مثل هذه الممارسة التي تتم بعد مشاهدة هذه الأفلام تعطي رسالة للزوجة بأنها مجرد أداة فقط للاستخدام والمتعة أو التسلية، مما يفقدها الإحساس بالقيمة كإنسان في حد ذاته. 

بالإضافة إلي ذلك فإن هذا الأمر يجعل العلاقة الحميمية وكأنها قد اختزلت في مجرد الجنس فقط وهذا تشويه لمعنى الجنس، فهو ليس مجرد لذة حسية أو علاقة استهلاكية ولكنه لقاء حب وتواصل عاطفي ونفسي وجسدي.
هذا وقد اعترفت بعض الزوجات بأنه في أحيان كثيرة تمارس هذه العلاقة بطريقة شاذة، وذلك كما رآها الزوج، مع إحساسه بـأنها ممارسات عادية، وهذا الأمر يسبب خلافات عنيفة بين الأزواج وذلك في حالة رفض الزوجة القيام بمثل هذه الممارسات الشاذة، خاصة حينما لا يجد الزوج المتعة إلا بالطرق الشاذة. 

إن هذا النوع من الإدمان يعطي الحق لإبليس فى الدخول في مجالات حياة الشخص ويمنحه السلطان علي مساحة كبيرة في ذهنه وجسده ونفسه، فهو لا يؤثر علي المزاج أو العلاقات فقط، ولكنه يصبح قيداً يتمثل في المخاوف والكوابيس والهلاوس وقد يكون ذلك مدخلاً لعدة أمراض نفسية وعقلية وجسدية، ومن العواقب الخطيرة للإدمان علي الجنس أن الشخص يفقد عهد الارتباط بينه وبين زوجته. وعهد الارتباط يعني أن يعطي الشخص نفسه لشريك حياته وإذا انكسر هذا العهد فإن الزواج يفقد كل المعاني الرائعة للحب. 
وتجدر الإشارة إلي أنه بسبب البورنوجرافي تتم كل 6 دقائق حالة طلاق علي مستوي العالم، لذلك فإن هذا النوع من الإدمان يمثل تهديداً صارخاً للعلاقة الزوجية المقدسة التى رسمها الله في فكره وصاغها ليجمل بها خليقته.


----------



## Arti (30 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب بالنسبة للازواج اللي بيطلبوا او بيحبوا زوجاتهم تجيد الرقص وترقصلهم؟؟ داه عادي ولا دي حاجه ممكن تكون بتشوه قدسيه العلاقة


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2013)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل 
الرب يباركك


----------

